
One-click generation of the whole station directory - ifuture
https://github.com/ifuture-pro/listify
======
ifuture
The front-end development is really changing. It is not a level with my
previous jquery. Since the advent of nodejs, I am planning to be the new
front-end and modern front-end. I am a newcomer to the modern front end.

Write a lot of markdown files, you need to add a directory in README.md, it is
really troublesome Open source a small tool that generates a markdown full-
site directory and adds it to a specified file.

Fueling the new front-end

